# Asus  Sonic Radar = Cheat ?



## Orth (12. April 2015)

Hey hey !
Bei der Soundkarte Asus Xonar U7 Echelon ist das Sonic Radar mit dabei. Es soll helfen die Position des Gegners besser bestimmen zu können
Wie reagieren Steam und Punk Buster darauf? 
........und wie reagiert ihr darauf ?

Cheat...hack...brauchbar...oder voll uncool?


----------



## Push (12. April 2015)

sowas gabs auch bei cs direkt , aber auf VAC Servern abgestellt ... 
kA wie VAC , PB etc darauf reagieren ... für manche evtl hilfreich, aber wer sehen muss von wo die zB Schusssounds kommen, macht was verkehrt ... 
gibt auch nen Vids
https://youtu.be/08t7MZJKVZ8
https://youtu.be/bSZbQK4RAgQ

mMn total Sinnlos ...


----------



## BeNoX (13. April 2015)

Push schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/08t7MZJKVZ8
> https://youtu.be/bSZbQK4RAgQ



Gerade mal die beiden Videos angeguckt und muss schon sagen... wow das ist mal richtig unnütz  Dann doch lieber nen paar gute Kopfhörer zusammen mit der guten Soundkarte (benutze selber beim spielen die Surroundsimulation von Creative), da weiß ich auch ganz genau aus welcher Richtung geschoßen wird oder woher die Schritte kommen. Wer hat den z.B. beim BF spielen überhaupt noch Zeit auf sowas wie dieses Radar zu achten? Ein Auge ist konstant auf der Minimap, das andere auf dem Geschehen vor einem, wie bei einem Chamäleon 
Musste irgentwie spontan an das tolle "3D SeeThrough" denken, die zufälligerweise auch von Asus kam


----------



## Orth (13. April 2015)

...denke gerad an meine letzte BF3 - Karte Metro -Schlacht; da knallts an allen Ecken und ich nahm genervt/gestresst den Kopfhörer ab.......mein Spiel wurde nicht schlechter.
          ...aber auch nicht besser


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. April 2015)

Es ist eher für taube Menschen, also für behinderte sehr hilfreich. Wenn man zwei gesunde Ohren hat so hat man von den heutigen Spielen ein sehr gutes räumliches Abbild der vietuellen Umgebung. Seit/Mit Battlefield Bad Company 2 ist das hervorragend herauszuhören. Leider bisher nur in EA- Titeln. Andere Spiele haben da eher eine schlampige Art und Weise was Sounddesign angeht. EA scheint wohl alle Soundingeneure der Welt aufgekauft zu haben .


----------



## Euda (1. Mai 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Es ist eher für taube Menschen, also für behinderte sehr hilfreich. Wenn man zwei gesunde Ohren hat so hat man von den heutigen Spielen ein sehr gutes räumliches Abbild der vietuellen Umgebung. Seit/Mit Battlefield Bad Company 2 ist das hervorragend herauszuhören. Leider bisher nur in EA- Titeln. Andere Spiele haben da eher eine schlampige Art und Weise was Sounddesign angeht. EA scheint wohl alle Soundingeneure der Welt aufgekauft zu haben .



Nicht wirklich  – EA führt jedoch Verträge mit Dice, welche in puncto Technik eine Referenz unter den Spieleentwicklern darstellen. Da Neuerscheinungen von der Kritik meist über das Gameplay und die Bugfreiheit, sekundär über die Grafik und nach einer großen Lücke erst über den Sound profiliert werden, gerät dieser bei der Entwicklung regelmäßig in den Hintergrund. Dice ist da anders, was im Falle von Battlefield auch auf das Genre, das Prestige der Reihe für ein (nicht nur technisch) rundes Gesamtpaket und die Kundschaft, zurückzuführen ist.

Zum Sonic Radar:
Hab mir nun auch ein Video angesehen. Für den Hörgeschädigten sicher eine faire, interessante Ergänzung, doch genügt aus meiner Sicht wohl'n gesundes Paar Ohren und 'ne neutral abgestimmte Beschallung, um die Gegner in einem Shooter gezielt orten zu können. Der Rest, ca. 95%, setzt sich aus Skill/Reaktionszeit, Teamwork und Mapkenntnissen zusammen.


----------

